# 5 Gallon water bottles ?



## despaired (Dec 22, 2013)

Hey,

I have seen some companies or malls having 5 gallon water bottles for customers available.

While living abroad in several countries, I used to have such bottles delivered to my residence. I was just wondering do they sell the same ones in Germany/Berlin? Clearly not in supermarkets, but maybe some online shops?

Any leads of where to find such options?

Regards


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

despaired said:


> Hey,
> 
> I have seen some companies or malls having 5 gallon water bottles for customers available.
> 
> ...


Whatever for?

Tap water is drinking water and actually more closely monitored than bottled water.


----------



## Nononymous (Jul 12, 2011)

Or you go to Getränke Hoffmann and buy a crate of Spree Quelle and lug it up four flights of stairs, like everyone else.


----------



## despaired (Dec 22, 2013)

Well, it is a matter of personal choice. Thats about it, and since it is common in many countries, I am looking for something similar in Berlin.

Let's see whether others have any clue, on where to get it.

Anyway, solved the matter. Thanks for the replies and hints through private message!


----------



## Tellus (Nov 24, 2013)

It 's not widely spread in Germany because of using smaller bottles, but some companies are providing 5L-bottles for offices, public spaces etc.
https://www.gerolsteiner.de/de/wasserspender/


----------

